
CAPI-Enabled Power Systems to Improve Cancer Treatments - tux1968
http://www.ibmsystemsmag.com/power/casestudies/Education/university-toronto-cancer
======
tux1968
Ubuntu Linux based which I thought was interesting to see in the medical
field. Short promotional-type video is linked at the end of the article..
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts4unNiohNQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts4unNiohNQ)

